# Diamond dog food now causing salmonella in humans



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

CDC Links Diamond Pet Food to Human Salmonella Outbreak



> The Center for Disease Control (CDC) reports numerous varieties of pet foods manufactured at the Gaston, SC Diamond Pet Food facility have been linked to fourteen human Salmonella infections in nine states. Five people were hospitalized.


I don't even know if anyone on these forums is still feeding this food, but I am thinking this could get ugly!


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

This is sad. TOTW is a decent, resonably priced food, and although there have been no recalls or reports on it, I still wouldn't feel comfortable feeding it now.

IF all the Canidae rumors are true, they made a very good decision at teh right time.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

that was diamond's fear the whole time.
screw the dogs. they're afraid it will spread to humans.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

This makes me sick. I just made a HUGE face book post about Diamond. Brands they make, Brands they manufacture for other companies, About the diamond recalls, about this topic and I also posted the "Who manufactures your dog food". I hope people will help get the word out. And I hope the people feeding Diamond products, or products manufactured by diamond will see that they are not a trust worthy company.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

nature's domain, grain free from costco just added to the list (solid gold, canidae, natural balance, kirkland, chicken soup..., taste of the wild, solid gold, nutria gold=all diamond or diamond produced)


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Vitals - 16 now sick from salmonella in dry dog food; recall expands

as of today


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish the media would pick up on the fact that the first human illness was LAST OCTOBER.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I wonder if they realize how many customers they have lost just from the two boards I am on.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> I wonder if they realize how many customers they have lost just from the two boards I am on.


Good. It's the only way they will change, even temporarily until people start forgetting again.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

xellil said:


> Good. It's the only way they will change, even temporarily until people start forgetting again.


I won't forget and I will remind people if they come on either board asking about a Diamond produced product.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I was feeding my cats TOTW and my mom's dog 4Health. No more of either for me. My cats started Earthborn Holistic Primitive Naturals and I am going to try Hi-Tek Naturals for mom's dog. Diamond will not be getting any more money from me.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

What I am pissed about is that on the Diamond website, there isn't even current recall information..... not all the brands are listed.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Well....POOP. I guess I won't consider Chicken Soup For The Dog Lover's Soul anymore.  That's disappointing. 

At least Canidea has their own plant now, so I guess I will go with them instead  At least to off with because I think that's ( and maybe Taste Of The Wild, though a little more expensive) the only other brand I can afford. I just hope the day comes when I can afford to go all raw or at least upgrade to better food.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> Well....POOP. I guess I won't consider Chicken Soup For The Dog Lover's Soul anymore.  That's disappointing.
> 
> At least Canidea has their own plant now, so I guess I will go with them instead  At least to off with because I think that's ( and maybe Taste Of The Wild, though a little more expensive) the only other brand I can afford. I just hope the day comes when I can afford to go all raw or at least upgrade to better food.


I'm not sure Candidae's plant is actually functional yet, although I'm not 100 percent sure of that.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i told the greyhound board of my tale and got grilled as if i was the president of diamond.
jeez. feed what you want. just my take and experience.
they, the cdc, is doing the tracking by the strain of salmonella throughout the country and they put the pieces together, after interviewing the folks who got sick. the fda, who has my complaint and called me back, thank you very much, is doing the tallying of ill dogs that diamond is denying because they don't have salmonella. 
did you know those dogs can not even appear ill and be carriers?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bett said:


> i told the greyhound board of my tale and got grilled as if i was the president of diamond.
> jeez. feed what you want. just my take and experience.
> they, the cdc, is doing the tracking by the strain of salmonella throughout the country and they put the pieces together, after interviewing the folks who got sick. the fda, who has my complaint and called me back, thank you very much, is doing the tallying of ill dogs that diamond is denying because they don't have salmonella.
> did you know those dogs can not even appear ill and be carriers?


That's one of the arguments against raw - the dog sheds the salmonella in the poop and gets everyone sick even when the dog itself is not sick. But people just don't associate dry food with stuff like that.

At least the FDA called you back. You are on record, hopefully.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't think the Canidae plant is up yet, either. Shouldn't the Diamond website have the most up to date information? It's probably where a lot of people go to find things out, and they are being misled.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Diamond Dog Food Recall Summary

as of today


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

> I'm not sure Candidae's plant is actually functional yet, although I'm not 100 percent sure of that.


Yeah that's something I'm looking into. Thankfully I have plenty of time for them to get started, I doubt I'll be getting my dog until a year or two from now. Although, by then I'm hoping I will be better off to starting raw instead. ^_~


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

bett said:


> Diamond Dog Food Recall Summary
> 
> as of today


#%@$!! I didn't know Taste Of The Wild was made by Diamond too! NO!

DIAMOND YOU CRUSHED MY PLANS!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

xellil said:


> That's one of the arguments against raw - the dog sheds the salmonella in the poop and gets everyone sick even when the dog itself is not sick. But people just don't associate dry food with stuff like that.
> 
> At least the FDA called you back. You are on record, hopefully.


i am on record as i printed out my complaint to them first.
and i'm not sure canidae is safe yet either.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I also heard from a friend that her frenchie was eating TOTW, got very sick, couldn't figure out what was wrong, but turned around as soon as food was changed.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

I was at a Pet Supplies Plus picking up a bag of Back to Basics this weekend and half of their shelves were empty. The had signs informing people about the recall. It made me realize how much dog food Diamond touches.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

meggels said:


> I also heard from a friend that her frenchie was eating TOTW, got very sick, couldn't figure out what was wrong, but turned around as soon as food was changed.


This happened to me as well.
Willow had gotten into the cats kibble (they were being fed TOTW and I live in NY one of the flagged areas) and I noticed both of my cats and Willow were acting funny with the runs and what not. I ended up fasting Willow and once I changed the cats diet they were fine. Maybe it was my own paranoia? I can only hope, but they seem okay so far


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> This happened to me as well.
> Willow had gotten into the cats kibble (they were being fed TOTW and I live in NY one of the flagged areas) and I noticed both of my cats and Willow were acting funny with the runs and what not. I ended up fasting Willow and once I changed the cats diet they were fine. Maybe it was my own paranoia? I can only hope, but they seem okay so far



I was feeding my cats TOTW too and I am in Virginia which is part of the flagged areas. About a month ago one of the cats had intermittent bouts of diarrhea and vomitting. I never caught them "in the act" so I had no idea which cat was having issues. It did eventually stop but I do have to wonder if the food was the problem. I cold turkey switched them to Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural last week and they are doing great. Poops are small and formed and they really seem to like it.

I took the bag of 4Health that I bought for my mom's dog back to Tractor Supply this week to get a refund (in store credit) and noticed that they still have all the Diamond products out with little signs that say none of the products they have are affected by the recall. The lady in line in front of me was buying a big bag of TOTW dog food. I am amazed that people are STILL buying their stuff. I will not ever again but I would at least wait several months after this mess to even consider it again if I wanted to keep using it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> I was feeding my cats TOTW too and I am in Virginia which is part of the flagged areas. About a month ago one of the cats had intermittent bouts of diarrhea and vomitting. I never caught them "in the act" so I had no idea which cat was having issues. It did eventually stop but I do have to wonder if the food was the problem. I cold turkey switched them to Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural last week and they are doing great. Poops are small and formed and they really seem to like it.
> 
> I took the bag of 4Health that I bought for my mom's dog back to Tractor Supply this week to get a refund (in store credit) and noticed that they still have all the Diamond products out with little signs that say none of the products they have are affected by the recall. The lady in line in front of me was buying a big bag of TOTW dog food. I am amazed that people are STILL buying their stuff. I will not ever again but I would at least wait several months after this mess to even consider it again if I wanted to keep using it.


truthaboutpetfood.com posted an article a couple of days ago that said the FDA is investigating Diamond foods made at other plants. It makes you wonder if this is really localized to this one manufacturing site.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm happy with canidae for finally buying their own plant. :smile:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Jordan S. said:


> I'm happy with canidae for finally buying their own plant. :smile:


They don't have it running yet. I would wait.


----------

